# festplattendaten verloren?



## Xzarus (9. August 2004)

Ich musste letztens mein Motherboard erneuern, weil das Netzteil es ein wenig... verkokelt hatte.
Danach funktionierte erstmal alles.
Ich führte dann einen Festplattencheck durch und bei einer wurde mir angezeigt, dass es viele fehlerhafte Bereiche gäbe, ausserdem dauerte das Erkennen der Festplatte beim Hochfahren des Computers manchmal sehr lange.

Nun ist folgendes passiert.
Nachdem mein Computer einmal abgestürzt war und ich rebooten musste, wurde die Festplatte überhaupt nicht mehr gelesen. (Es war "nur" eine sekundäre zum Glück und nicht die Win-Festplatte)
Mehrere Male schloss ich die Platte an und ab und Windows startete immer problemlos, wenn die Platte nicht eingebunden war.
Wie lautet denn die Prognose für die Platte?
Alle Daten verloren? Muss ersetzt werden....

Ich meine immerhin hatte sich auch NACH dem Verkokeln meines Motherboards  noch mehrere Tage funktioniert.

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten
Xzarus


----------



## sorgenkind (9. August 2004)

hallo,

Bei mir hat auch mal eine Festplatte den Geist aufgegeben (ibm 40GB). Es war die Systemharddisk. Ich war froh, dass es nicht die Datenharddisk war. Ich hab eine neue  gekauft und das System neu draufgespielt. Wenn dir dein Dateien jedoch wichtig sind, dann gibt es Geschäfte, die dir deine Daten retten können. Wie du die Dateien selbst retten kannst weiss ich nicht. In Finnland gibts sogar eine Firma, die verbrannte oder verquetschte festplatten retten können, allerdings für nicht wenig Geld...


mfg raphi


----------



## SpitfireXP (11. August 2004)

Einfach mal ein wenig Googlen.

Eine Platte retten zu lassen kostet...
Ab 1000€ bist du dabei.


----------



## Edemund (22. August 2004)

Ich hatte auch mal ein HDD Problem, aber eben nur ein paar beschädigte Sektoren. Evtl. lässt sich ja was machen, indem du die HDD per IDE Kabel an einen anderen PC anschließt und dann ein paar gute Recovery-Programme draufloslässt?


----------



## Radhad (23. August 2004)

Nicht möglich, wenn die Platte einmal nicht mehr läuft ist es aus, dann hat sie sogesehen ihr Haltbarkeitsdatum überschritten. Daten auf Fehlerhaften Sekoten können definitif nicht mehr gelesen werden! Ich habe aber mal in einem Bericht nach dem 11. September gelesen, dass eine Firma bei einer 40GB Platte nur ca. 200-300 € nimmt. Die haben einen Preis pro Gig den sie retten können. Allerdings weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr. Wie das ausschaut mit fehlerhaften Sektoren weiß ich nicht.  Bei mir sind schon 2 Platten draufgegangen. Da gibts nur 2 Möglichkeiten für die Zukunft: Backups via DVD Brenner oder ne Backupplatte, z.b. in einem Wechselrahmen, die nur angeschlossen wird, wenn sie benutzt werden muss (um die Lebensdauer zu verlängern)


MfG Radhad


----------

